# Anyone seen this Skin lesion?



## PensnCrows (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello.

Our V - Fiver - has a growing lesion on his back leg. It does not seem to bother him and is not oozing or bleeding. It does seem to be expanding and developing more 'lobes'. Anyone seen Canine Papilloma? Is this it? Or do you feel it is something more serious?

Any advice you have is greatly appreciated. Of course, a Vet is available. We are happy to go there, just wondering.

Thanks in advance.:smile


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That is something I would have a vet check. 
Does not really look like warts. And unless there is a underlying health issue, older dogs don't normally get canine papilloma.


----------



## PensnCrows (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks Texas Red. 

He's been perfectly healthy. We will have it checked out. When I get the results, I'll post them.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Prayers for a good outcome and total recovery being said. Please keep us informed; I treasure Vizslas.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudy1003 (Mar 21, 2019)

That looks like a cluster of skin tags. One of my boys has them.


----------

